# Beagle Found



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Monday night I was coming home from work just before dark and there was a beagle that came out of the grass and started heading down the road in front of me. I wasn't going very fast & it cut across towards the other side of the road and I rolled up along side and stopped, so did it. I said to the dog something to the effect hey are you lost, it looked up like it was ready to come in if I opened the door. I put the car in park and started to get out and it started going down the road again. I called out to the dog and it started coming back, and came within a couple feet and laid in the road and rolled over. I rubbed its belly and saw it was a little female, she had a collar and no tags. Looked like she had been running around the muck fields in this area. 
Just then my phone started ringing in my car so I turned to get my phone & she got up and started heading down the road. Got back in my car & started heading down the road, she went off the other side where the farm tractors go in and out of some large cut bean fields. Called to her again, she turned and started coming but was tired she laid down and I walked up to her, there was finally a car coming and sure didn't want her getting hit.
So ya know, what do you do ? Just let her go and hope she finds her way home and dosen't get hit or do you take the dog and try to find the owner.
Pondered this for a couple minutes, she was in good shape. Somebody has been feeding this dog, not fat and not skinny. 
I chose to take her home, put her in a kennel and gave her some food and water. She had a little cut between one of her toes and took care of that.
Gave her a bed, came out later and she was in the outside run so she knows how to use a dog door and hasn't gone potty on the inside area yet.
She may be housebroken.
Made up some signs that night and took them with me on the way to work and posted a few on the way to and from work within a couple miles. Called Ingham County animal control and they took a report and my info and they had no reports.
Last night while putting up signs, I got out to put one up on a tree on a road north of there and looked and someone else had posted a "found bealge" sign on it. So I call the # and talked to a guy and he said it was from a couple months ago and they pretty well went door to door for a couple square miles and never found an owner.
Dosen't sound to promising, I'll put up some more signs and take her in and have her scanned for a microchip on saturday. Young dog, no tartar on the teeth.

If anybody knows anyone that may have lost a beagle, found her on Dansville Rd, east of M-52.
I know there is an old Beagle club that used to operate on Dansville Rd & the corner of Kane about a mile and a half father east of where I found her so I'll post some more signs in that area.

Wally


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Any luck finding the owner?


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

There's been signs down in Waterloo about a beagle being lost......


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Ill ask around. I know a man that lives on Iosco just east of M-52 that has beagles. Ill see if he is missing one.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for doing the right thing and taking her home with you... If she were my dog I would be forever grateful for your kindess.


----------



## Garygreybucket (Feb 4, 2009)

just thinking the same thing. hope you find the owner.


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Did you find the owner?


----------

